

Why HTML5 Won't Kill Flash or Silverlight - kevinskii
http://blog.iqinteractive.com/?p=338

======
mcpherrinm
This kind of post is of a common fallacious argument against HTML5: Stating
that there are places HTML5 (by which this post means <video> mainly) lags
behind flash, and implicitly implying HTML5 won't change anything.

There's no evidence given of the argument that Flash can "leapfrog" HTML5 in
any way: Yes, browsers aren't always up to date, but that's just as true with
Flash.

Flash certainly won't die for years. If it stays in its current state, it
surely will as browsers make it increasingly obsolete.

Consider Java applets as a technology that flash couldn't entirely replace,
but how many of them do you see on the web these days? In my opinion, Flash
will become like it. Many users will still have it installed, but mostly to
use websites where it is the point, like Netflix.

Step back from the hype, the slander, and realize that our toolbox has simply
grown with HTML5, and nobody is going to be killing anything. Hopefully we can
stop using our hammer on screws now that we've got a screwdriver, but that
doesn't kill nails.

~~~
kevinskii
This wasn't an argument "against" HTML5 at all. In fact, the blog author
pretty clearly agrees with you that it's a welcome addition to our toolbox.

His only point is that there will still be a need for these other technologies
that are sometimes incorrectly perceived as being rendered obsolete by HTML5.

